# My Alpine 7390 on Ebay



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Low reserve......


Alpine 7390 High End Cassette Deck from 1989 | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt............


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Relisted it, much lower reserve and much lower buy it now, dropped shipping price a bit also. Alpine 7390 High End Cassette Deck from 1989 | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

A few hours left, get er done. Low reserve.


----------

